# mispronounciation i love too much to correct



## ElliesMomma (Sep 21, 2006)

does anyone else do this? my daughter is 4 and an excellent speaker. i have always spoken to her like an adult, well i explain things to her like a child, but i use "big words" regularly and i usually help her to pronounce them correctly.

with a few exceptions. she says yellow LELLOW and i just adore it too much to correct it. i guess it slipped in sorta under my radar since it was such a basic word and i never got around to correcting it once i did notice, since i think it is just so cute.

i guess i will have to tell her sooner or later that the word is like "YELL" O. but then i won't ever hear LELLOW again, and right now i think i'm hanging onto her "babyhood" what's left of it through the LELLOW.


----------



## lonegirl (Oct 31, 2008)

Aminals. It always makes me smile. Oh and his new wrong word is Invitamins-as in "mommy try this banana it has lots of invitamins"


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Just so you know, correcting doesn't mean you won't ever hear it again. DD used to say sammich, instead of sandwich, she was corrected and said it properly for a while but now she just prefers sammich.

Also our whole family calls grilled cheese, girled cheese. So DD calls them girled cheese sammiches.


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

I love some of the mis-pronunciations!

DS calls spaghetti "sca-betty". Napkins are "map-kims". Carpet is "car-fit".

My favorite was when he was 2.5 and he called sandwiches "trainitches". He could say "sand", and "which", but together it was always "trainitch"!


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

I love when DS say's "Iroplane"

I second about still hearing mispronounced words well into and past childhood.

In our family we have eggs Benedict with "holidays" sauce







My sister who is 34 now used to call hollandaise sauce holiday sauce which made sense cause we only had it on Christmas morning


----------



## hakeber (Aug 3, 2005)

I love this thread. We get Ska-Betty at our house too. I love it. Sounds like the name of a cool girl band.

We also have the bilingual thing happening at our house so we get a lot of funny mixtures like if he is chasing me he says, "I'm gonna tramp you mommy!"

And when he is explaining what things are made of he says It's "heched of wood" for example..because made is hecho en Spanish...so cute.


----------



## Wolfcat (Jan 10, 2006)

We have pancakes with "sturrup" here.


----------



## Aquitane (Aug 26, 2008)

DD used to say "HOS-DI-BLE" for hospital! We loved it!

My niece says "I Lellow You" instead of "I love you". I adore that too!


----------



## JuniperBCN (Aug 14, 2007)

We have interrupting volcanoes here! And they do sort of interrupt what's going on, right?


----------



## mrskingred (Aug 3, 2006)

We have a "commuter" rather than a "computer". No amount of correction has changed DS pronunciation.


----------



## seemfrog (Mar 30, 2006)

my favorite that I can think of at the moment is "fahmote" for the tv remote that is always lost. we don't tend to correct, we just speak correctly ourselves. Some of the mispronouciations are due to difficulty with that speach combination and others are just mix ups, either way, they will generally correct themselves eventually.

oh, they also love eating on their table "maps" (instead of mats) - although that one is pretty confusing since several of the mats are maps...


----------



## ElliesMomma (Sep 21, 2006)

oh yes, computer here is PIGGER. i love that one too.


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Ds used to say sister as "difter." Cutest thing ever!


----------



## SubliminalDarkness (Sep 9, 2009)

My DS1, who's now 8 and otherwise speaks correctly, still says 'fighter-fighter' instead of firefighter. No one else notices it but DH and I, and I think it's HILARIOUS and so cute. He's said it since forever, I don't intend to correct him.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Well I don't correct mispronuncations. I say words correctly and if they can't, well so what? My now 8 year old still calls mohawks, mohogs. I have no idea why but I seriously doubt he'll be doing it at 30.

My 4 year old pronounces a few words wrong. He has a hard time with l's, but he can say lick perfectly. My current favorite of his is mayonaise. He says it mannies.


----------



## lookatreestar (Apr 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hakeber* 
I love this thread. We get Ska-Betty at our house too. I love it. Sounds like the name of a cool girl band.

We also have the bilingual thing happening at our house so we get a lot of funny mixtures like if he is chasing me he says, "I'm gonna tramp you mommy!"

And when he is explaining what things are made of he says It's "heched of wood" for example..because made is hecho en Spanish...so cute.

lol @ heched of wood" we are bilingual too and i love when my dd mixes the languages.

my dd says "killabutter" for caterpillar, and she calls anything snake/worm like a "slerm"

i know there are a few more but i cant think of any...


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

We are also bilingual, so a lot of english words with danish grammar. Like one house, two houser, many houserne....

Tour de France is on right now. We were watching the race today, voting for Andy Schleck. My DS could not pronounce his name, kept calling him Candy Slik. (Slik in danish means candy, so basically he is calling him candy candy







)

Of course as the foreigner, there are words I can not pronounce, where DS and DD correct me. Like hyldeblomstsaft, I just can't manage it.


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

I don't ever correct DS's pronunciation. It's been improving on its own as he gets older.


----------



## Night_Nurse (Nov 23, 2007)

My kids know the proper terms for genitalia. But when my dd was around 3 she would call a vagina a "vaChina". One day one the news they were talking about China and she yelled at the tv "it's called a _va_CHINA)!

Up until he was around 6 my youngest (ds) liked to play his "ah-med-ica" (harmonica). I always gave my DH & dd the evil eye when they tried to correct ds's pronunciation. I miss the funny way he used to say things like "rubberbot" (robot). They grow up so fast!


----------



## PGTlatte (Mar 7, 2004)

lay-yoh (yellow)

hangaber (hamburger)

stirsty (thirsty)

wanna-dees (vitamins - I said "one of these" and it stuck)

overhauls (overalls)

emilade (lemonade)

We don't correct...they are too cute and they will fade on their own soon enough.

I love reading all of these !







Too cute !


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lookatreestar* 
lol @ heched of wood" we are bilingual too and i love when my dd mixes the languages.

my dd says "killabutter" for caterpillar, and she calls anything snake/worm like a "slerm"

i know there are a few more but i cant think of any...

Speaking of caterpillar. DS calls them "Cat Pills", very much two words when he says it too!


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wolfcat* 
We have pancakes with "sturrup" here.



















It's "syriup" here!


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aquitane* 
DD used to say "HOS-DI-BLE" for hospital! We loved it!

My niece says "I Lellow You" instead of "I love you". I adore that too!

DS still calls it the "hostipal!"


----------



## MamieCole (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bokonon* 









It's "syriup" here!


And in our house it's "Leap-up." heh

He also says "BUH-member" for remember.
Buh-dodge = garage

He replaces "s" sounds w/the "L" sound a lot. So we have lunlades (sunshades), parmelan cheese (parmesan), and peanut butter landwiches around our house.

Yet he can say words like "anemone," "Gilroy," and "artichoke" with no problem.


----------



## TnMsMama (Jul 12, 2010)

Oh I love these!!!

DS said "Rangakoo" for kangaroo, res-tro-naut (rhymes with astronaut) for restaurant, pa-kuter for computer and the BEST....

Stunk for skunk.

He still says "what means.." instead of "what does ___ mean?" which is funny, since that's spanish grammar - I speak spanish but he does. Odd.


----------



## hakeber (Aug 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Night_Nurse* 
My kids know the proper terms for genitalia. But when my dd was around 3 she would call a vagina a "vaChina". One day one the news they were talking about China and she yelled at the tv "it's called a _va_CHINA)!









DS called it a piñata. When I was pregnant with his sister we were talking about how the baby was going to come out, and I explained how he came out through my C-sec scar, and that I was planning that this baby was going to come from my vagina and he got really pouty and said " I wish I could have come from your piñata." and every now and then he would ask me "Mommy, when is the baby going to come out of your piñata?" All I could think was that he must picture me being strung up in the delivery room while the doctors took turns blindfoldedly whacking me with sticks until I popped. I love that one.

I tried to correct him the first few times, but then I just let it go. Piñata is way funny, especially when you are 9 months pregnant.


----------



## jake&zaxmom (May 12, 2004)

I met a lady at Vacation Bible School this summer. Her son calls Parmesan cheese "Papa John cheese"
Cracked me up!


----------



## COgirl19 (Dec 26, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Night_Nurse* 
My kids know the proper terms for genitalia. But when my dd was around 3 she would call a vagina a "vaChina". One day one the news they were talking about China and she yelled at the tv "it's called a _va_CHINA)!

Up until he was around 6 my youngest (ds) liked to play his "ah-med-ica" (harmonica). I always gave my DH & dd the evil eye when they tried to correct ds's pronunciation. I miss the funny way he used to say things like "rubberbot" (robot). They grow up so fast!


----------



## BunnySlippers (Oct 30, 2007)

There are some mispronunciations I can't bear to correct. My fav is dd calling the budgies 'Pudgies'. I guess I must mumble or she needs her hearing checked, but I love it








so I call them pudgies too


----------



## Red Pajama (Jun 11, 2007)

My boys both say "benext" instead of "next" -- As in, Please sit benext to me.
I assume it's an overgeneralization from between, beside and behind.


----------



## Danielle283 (Jun 7, 2005)

This is a cute thread!

DD say regulee instead of regular. "I don't want sauce on it, just regulee pasta." We catch ourselves saying it too now! She calls it makeup syrup instead of maple.


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

"nenck you" instead of thank you. He is very polite, so I get to hear it often!


----------



## odenata (Feb 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MusicianDad* 
Speaking of caterpillar. DS calls them "Cat Pills", very much two words when he says it too!

My DD says "callapitter." I think it's so cute.

She said shu-shi for a long time, too, instead of sushi, but now she says it correctly. *sigh* They get big so fast!


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Danielle283* 
This is a cute thread!

DD say regulee instead of regular. "I don't want sauce on it, just regulee pasta." We catch ourselves saying it too now! She calls it makeup syrup instead of maple.

I keep thinking of more, LOL.

DS says "yegular" for regular.

He says "cunchterble" for "comfortable".

He once called the library the "book-bary".


----------



## cmoma (Aug 3, 2006)

These are all adorable!

polka-pots! (polka-dots) We all call them that now too.

She has always had trouble with her K/C sounds, so it always came out as a "T" we had friends over one night and she was offering cookies to them. She asked if he wanted a "tookie" and our friend replied "Why yes I would love a "TOOKIE". She looked at him very seriously and replied "It's not a TOOKIE its a TOOKIE!!" OMG it was hilarious...she had no idea she was saying it wrong.







her.

"Titty-tat"- (kitty-cat) so cute...

a friends little girl call marshmallows, "smarshmallows" too cute,


----------



## SparklingGemini (Jan 3, 2008)

Awww!!! These are sooo cute.

I nearly always correct my daughter or help her say the right word but the one word I absolutely adore, and refuse to correct, is the way she says magazine...

Maza-GEEN!

It makes me smile every time.

And this is the little one who says words like oscillate and appropriate and infamous.


----------



## litanyagainstfear (Aug 31, 2009)

This thread is adorable.









As for DS, some of his cute ones are non-chos for nachos, smishmellows for marshmallows, and, for some reason, he's convinced that the "Funky Chicken" is actually the "Monkey Chicken." The noise he makes while playing with his trains is also pretty funny. While most kids I've heard say something like "choo choo," DS says "hutch hutch!" Who knows.


----------



## JayGee (Oct 5, 2002)

Just this year, I finally told DS (who is 8), that it's a SUITcase, not a SOUPcase







!


----------



## Plarka (Jul 1, 2008)

Instead of coconut, dd1 says 'poconut.' I've tried to tell her how it's pronounced but she still says it wrong.

She thinks 'this morning' is 'the smorning.' So the says 'the smorning...' and 'the other smorning...'


----------



## Hey Mama! (Dec 27, 2003)

My dd says smarshmellows too, and boo-tocks for buttocks.


----------



## mamaChe (Feb 14, 2008)

My absolute favorite is when my nearly four year old asks me to "holg" her.

You all are right, it does go so fast..


----------



## nov05mama (Mar 29, 2007)

I rarely correct DS on his mispronunciations b/c I love them too much







:

snikal = signal
e-mote = remote
scusi = excuse me _(which is funny, since he's got it 'right' if he's speaking Italian, lol)_
twenties = Wendy's
yehwhoa = yellow

there are so many more I am forgetting


----------



## MamaChicken (Aug 21, 2006)

DD (3yo) says polka-nuts instead of polka-dots. Just today, she learned Tinkerbell, instead of that she said "stinkerbell".


----------



## chamomeleon (Jun 6, 2005)

I love Lellow for Yellow too!

"Speficular." It's a combination of the words "specific" and "particular," as in, "I chose that speficular color because I know it's your favorite!" Makes me smile every time.


----------



## Centura (Jul 15, 2009)

I have a 4 yo and a 5 yo, there is a LOT of special words around here









Huxtable - hospital
Retch-urant - restaurant
Un-dee-wear - underwear
Bus-getti - Spaghetti
Gorilla bar - Granola bar
Dyna-mins - Vitamins
Fremote - Remote
Gorl - Girl
Crack-A-Dial - Crocodile
Wifers - Wafers
Kitchen - Chicken
Whoop cream - whip cream
Mudd Pleasure - Blood Pressure
Pacon - Bacon

There is tons more, but yeah, I cant remember it now


----------



## ashley9742 (Nov 1, 2005)

I love these! I have a 3 y/o and 5 y/o. We have all kinds of cute mispronunciations around here, although some of them have already gone by the wayside. Kids grow up so quick.

Riggit=ribbit
rapticks=chapstick
boo=moo (i.e. they are pretending to be cows, and all I hear is "Boo! Boo!")
wallermelon=watermelon
eveny=even
on e mark, e set, go!=on your mark, get set go!
amlience=ambulance
pweece=police
srash=trash
The 3y/o sang the alphabet and said "Coo" instead of "Q". Cutest thing ever.


----------



## emaye_to_2 (Jan 16, 2008)

All weekend my 4yo DD was saying 'I want to go in the hamper' instead of 'hammock'. And another funny one is, for awhile she would say 'I don't matter' when she was trying to say, kindly, 'It doesn't matter'!

My 7yo DS keeps calling his molars that are growing in the back of his mouth his molders or perhaps Fox Moulders.


----------



## sweetcheeks (May 21, 2005)

I love these kind of threads!

DD used to say "snizzers" for scissors. She's recently started pronouncing it correctly and I have to admit, I miss snizzers. It was so cute to hear her say it, our whole house referred to scissors as snizzers. My SIL thought it was so funny, she told her class of Grade 5s and they even started calling them snizzers. LOL!

The Canadians here will probably get a chuckle out of this one... DD also calls Tim Horton's "Tim Portants." It's so funny because it sounds like she's saying "important," which for most Canadians, a cup of Timmies is a pretty important part of the day.


----------



## puddle (Aug 30, 2007)

My favorite ever was hopter hopter for helicopter, but I was okay with it when that turned into hellocopter. Now she says it right and it makes me sad every time.

She still says:
lafftop - laptop
baby - maybe
togever - together
wapido - cuatro
grudge - garage
mapkin - napkin

DH just found out a couple of weeks ago that a "whiff broom" is actually called a whisk broom. That one lasted 37 years...


----------



## Lit Chick (Aug 15, 2007)

My kiddo is very articulate and does not have too many wrong words. But there is one that I adore. Computer is "comp-en-pooter". It started out more like "cap-an-pooter", so it's already fading. DH and I use it though, so it might stick for a bit.

A while ago, he was calling my uncle Marty "Uncle Bumpity". There's a game on the compenpooter that we call the bumpity game, and he had never heard the name Marty before, so he picked the closest word he had. It was cute!


----------



## Julie1014 (Feb 12, 2007)

Okay, not really a mispronunciation but evidence that these things can last a long time and will likely go on a few generations. My little sister thought the remote control looked like my dad's beeper (over 20 years ago so they were big!) so she called it her beeper. Now I'll ask DH "where's the beeper?"


----------



## loraxc (Aug 14, 2003)

"licious" for "delicious"--"Mmm, this is very licious!"

"Amimal" for "animal"

and in our house, a caterpillar is a "callapilla" (funny how often that one gets mentioned!)

Not a mispronunciation, but he also says "What is this book called about?" for "What is this book called?"


----------



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

My 4 year old DD says "LELLOW" too. And "LEMONTINES DAY" instead of Valentine's Day.







Adorable.


----------



## ColwynsMommy (Aug 2, 2004)

The only things my big boys mispronounce that I can think of is smarshmallows and shushi (like a few others have mentioned). I do miss their mix-ups. I've noticed that a lot of my 6 year old's mixups have disappeared with the start of reading.. when he can see the word spelled out, he realizes the right way to say it.

Fiona on the other hand.. she likes to eat dummus and crackers. If we try to help her by really emphasizing the H sound, she'll say huh-dummus. She also wears her baby soup to go swimming. And her favorite snack is no-e-os dipped in milk (oreos). Actually, she puts a N in front of lots of words that start with O.. like she'll ask me to nopen something for her.


----------



## LaLaLaLa (Oct 29, 2007)

DD, who just turned 6, still says "french dries" instead of "fries."

Both of my kids (DS is 4.5) recently still said "pad-run" for "pattern" and "Sad-run" for "Saturn."

And when they are working on a puzzle or coloring a picture, they refer to the "out-ground," which is either the background or the outline--anything outside of the main picture.

DS used to have to roll up his "skleeves" before washing his hands, and his stuffed penguin is still named "Pill-ghin" because that's what he thought a penguin was called for ages.


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

Smashed potatoes for mashed potatoes, and wack-a-moley for guacamole.


----------



## corrio (Jul 11, 2005)

I always liked this too till my 7 year old came home from school and said mom, you know all this time you let me say Beef Turkey, when actually its Beef Jerky.. I was like ahh but it is so cute, and I just got the evil glare.. So now we try to use proper names for proper things..


----------



## mkksmom (Mar 24, 2008)

The one that sticks out the most for my now 6 YO was when she'd say free-got instead of forgot. But just the other day she said something was ig-nop-shis (obnoxious). LOL!


----------



## HappilyEvrAfter (Apr 1, 2009)

We have a "fremote" for the TV too....that's even what I call it now.









And a globe is the "erf" not Earth. I got a world of crap from my ex about my son possibly having a lisp and that he should be taken to a speech therapist and almost considered it until I realized I was saying ERF to him and it's the only "TH' that he says with an F.
I still don't correct it because I think it's cute and internally giggle every time.
















The sewar is a "zooer".

Thumb tacks are "peenchy-pokies". No matter how many times I say, "OH! You mean a thumb tack!" they are still "peenchy pokies".


----------



## liberal_chick (May 22, 2005)

My very favorite is when ds1 says canoeing. It comes out "ka-NOW-ing" or "ga-NOW-ing." So cute.


----------



## kcparker (Apr 6, 2008)

We have another lellow-for-yellow kid. He also says "simmamim" instead of cinnamon. My other favorite of his, while not a mispronounciation, is one I am betting will stay around in our family forever. He calls hard-boiled eggs "ripped eggs," I think because of how we peel them.

My boss told a story about how he said that he had to be careful when he was driving, and his son said, "Yes, because you have a gentleman's hairpiece." Boss didn't know what to make of this and attributed it to son being 3 1/2. They are sitting watching TV a few weeks later, and a Valtrex commercial comes on. The voiceovers in it say, "I have genital herpes." "I try to be careful..." Boss realizes what a gentleman's hairpiece is.


----------



## Purplegal (Jul 30, 2008)

LOVE this thread!









My favorites from my 4 year old:

She always wants to "huggle" after her bath (which is combo of hug and cuddle)

She asks if the door opens or toilet flushes "automagically"...(automatically) I love this one and say it now too!


----------



## Paeta16 (Jul 24, 2007)

My DH is always correcting DD and it drives me up the wall b/c I want to keep hearing her mispronunciations but then bam DH corrects her and they're gone! I don't blame you for not correcting









DD says a few cute things but I think my current favourite is "congladulations" for congratulations! Too cute









DD is also bilingual (french/english) and will often ask me things like "Mama what are you doing dans la cuisine?" I melt every time b/c it is just adorable!


----------



## waterproofmascara (Apr 2, 2004)

Great thread!!

My favorites from my dd- allerjesus (allergies) and "nadult" (because we always say ask an adult and she heard it as ask a nadult)

My favorites from my ds- "fordhead" rather than forehead and "harmadarmas" for armadillos


----------



## madskye (Feb 20, 2006)

DD is just five, and she says "yunion" for onion. I love it too much.

She also thinks Wendy's food chain is called Shirley Temple's. And that the girl with the pigtails is Shirley Temple. We do not know why, but we like that too...whenever we drive by she shouts out "Shirley Temple's! There she is!" and it cracks us up.


----------



## earthworm (May 15, 2010)

My son says "Go gyago go go" instead of "Go, Diego, Go"... Actually I could be missing a "go" haha.
I can't remember anything else for some reason! I think I have become so used to his mispronunciations that I hardly notice them anymore.


----------



## Miss Chris (May 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SparklingGemini* 
Awww!!! These are sooo cute.

I nearly always correct my daughter or help her say the right word but the one word I absolutely adore, and refuse to correct, is the way she says magazine...

Maza-GEEN!


This totally reminds me of my daughter, who started at a young age saying Maza - meen, we all call it that now.









She also calls her back-pack her Pack-pack

But my absolute favorite that I hope never goes away is she says "their-chother", like each other except for "them"

As in: "Mommy, look at the kitties, they're loving their-chother"

I love it.


----------



## aramat (May 19, 2007)

My 3 year old speaks mainly Portuguese but understands English and throws in some English words now and then. One time she heard me call to her baby sister, "I'm coming, Juju!" and so now when the baby cries, she goes running with, "I coming, Juju!"

Before finding this thread, I'd been feeling a little guilty for not correcting her; it's just SO cute!


----------



## artzy_fartzy68 (Dec 29, 2005)

my son says "cherry mermaid" instead of cherry limeaid.
"fuffy" for muffin
"foffee" for coffee
"nilk" for milk

One time he asked about some clothes I had made him and he said "Did you make this for me with sew?" which wasn't a mispronunciation, but was so cute I had to share it anyway.


----------



## snarky (Nov 8, 2006)

Instead of sunscreen or sun cream, we have "sunscream"


----------



## LemonPie (Sep 18, 2006)

LOVE these. We have 'sunscream' here too









My 5 yo DD says INDIVISIBLE when she means invisible

My 22 mo DD of course has a lot. Some of my favorites:

La-loo: Yello
Swa-bee: Strawberry
Ate-meal: Oatmeal
Nacks: Snack

My 7 yo doesn't have many anymore. When he was tiny, though, he used to say BACKFRONT for 'behind'. He had an Elmo he loved to sleep with, and every night we used to put it behind him in the bed just so we could hear him say, "Elmo backfront!"


----------



## LauraN (May 18, 2004)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LauraN (May 18, 2004)

My almost three DS has these cute ones:
pacuter (computer)
elegator (elevator)
moodles (noodles)

there are more, I just can't think of them right now...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StrongBeliever (Apr 24, 2007)

OMG!!! The "gentleman's hairpiece" thing about had me crying! SO FUNNY!

I love this thread, so much adorable stuff. It makes me so happy to be having another baby, since my others are growing up so fast!

From my six year old son...

Lawmin the grass: Mowing the grass. Lawn-mower+mowin'. "Mom, I was out lawmin. Do you like to lawm?"
Somestin: "Ma, I need to tell you somestin."
Gerber: Short for hambagerber, which means hamburger.
Tempenture = Temperature
Hossbadill = Hospital
Reglee-er = Regular

I'll miss them when they are gone.

My daughter turns three in the fall, and just about EVERYTHING she says is an adorable mispronunciation. I am loving it. I just let it be... Mine have been very adept at correcting themselves as time goes by. I can remember when I was little and my sisters telling me that 3 was pronounced "THREE" not "FREE". I remember it bothering me that I couldn't say it at the time. Both of my kids do the same thing, and I don't worry about it. My son and daughter both have ridiculously large vocabularies that they use with skill, so I cut them some slack on the little stuff.


----------



## 3boobykins (Nov 21, 2001)

These are sooo cute and funny.

Both my dd's, ages nearly 6 and 7.5, both still say "aminals" DD1 often says "chee kane" for keychain, and "dullbozer" for bulldozer. She called the first Harry Potter book "Harry Potter and the Sorcerer of Stone" until just a few days ago.

Until dd2 was about 3, she usually used a "T" for words beginning with a hard C or K sound, "toutch" for couch, "titchen" for kitchen, etc.


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

The only thing I correct is "mines," because, as an English teacher (of teens who still use it, no less), it drives me crazy! Anything else, I just enjoy the adorable-ness of it!









We still call the Backyardigans the "Back-bard-igans" in our house, although occasionally DD will try to correct us. "Um, mom, you know it's not really called the Backbardigans, right?"


----------



## Caneel (Jun 13, 2007)

This won't translate well but my favorite from DS is - cough-is-zizs. When he coughs he says "mommy, I have coughiszizs in my throat."


----------



## InMediasRes (May 18, 2009)

My DS says "wiggly" for regular (ie, wiggly milk instead of mommy milk







)

And break-tis instead of breakfast.
And sa-beghi for spaghetti.

He's also a "sammich", although I know he knows how to say "sandwich". I say it that way sometimes too.


----------



## Purple*Lotus (Nov 1, 2007)

My friends little girl says "canamel" instead of camel, and that is the most adorable thing ever, I think.


----------



## Stephenie (Oct 11, 2007)

DS says Spoon-ghetti for spaghetti
DD who's only 16 months just started calling play-doh "doh-doh" and I am already calling it that.
When DS was younger, he called his sister, Eden, "Ed-nen" I miss that!


----------



## kcparker (Apr 6, 2008)

My son just got his first Richard Scarry book as a third birthday present. He loves looking for this guy in all the pictures. When he finds him, he exclaims, "There he is! Lonely Worm."


----------



## DariusMom (May 29, 2005)

"soup cases" for suit cases
"installation" for insulation and "installated" for insulated

Now I can't think of the others, but there are a few more. Very cute!


----------



## UrbanSimplicity (Oct 26, 2005)

i love this!

my dd1 faves were:

*frigger-fitter* (refridgerator)

*pee-luter* (computer)

and

*wenda-we-will* (when will we) go outside

dd2 still says
*dune-da!* (thank you) despite having a great vocab and pronunciation.


----------



## SuburbanHippie (Aug 29, 2008)

My 7 year old still catches herself when she says "Maza-geen" for magazine.

My 5 year old has a hard time with the J sound. It sounds like a Z. So jump is "zump." Jiggle is "ziggle."

My newly 3 year old likes to pronounce the end of words and leaves off the beginning. I couldn't figure out why he kept asking for ketchup with his pancakes. Finally, I figured out that is "eeeeup" was both ketchup and syrup.


----------



## puddle (Aug 30, 2007)

Remembered another one--
Fall of instead of follow.
"Mommy, let's fall of Daddy!"

And siggamon instead of cinnamon.


----------



## honeybunmom (Jan 11, 2007)

Every time I take them out of my eyes, my daughter asks for one of my "tonclacks". And she eats "swamiches".


----------



## PennyRoo (Dec 7, 2004)

ado-tado = avocado

tupee-tumbie = cucumber

domit = grownup

welp = well (the "p" is very strongly pronounced - hilarious!)

bastick = basket

bommin = bottom

ashlet = eyelash

sidewards = sideways

The last 2 examples my 8 year old DD occasionally still says - and she was a kid who at 3 years old knew and correctly used the word "cumbersome." I love it when she mispronounces a word - it's the last remaining baby aspect of her.


----------



## KyleAnn (May 24, 2004)

DS (7) only has a few left...mean old DH was big on correcting him when they came up, but I still have....

skabetty=spaghetti
rabi-roli=ravioli
pacifically=specifically (I use this a lot when we talk about his listening)









..."mom I "pacifically" told you i didn't want carrots!!"


----------



## marimara (Jan 31, 2008)

spetember

Hanitizer

jumpoline


----------



## lilmom (Nov 9, 2008)

pasketty - spaghetti
nakin - napkin
fwapfots - slapshots, as in hockey
fwapfotses - plural of slapshots!
biteamins - vitamins

Ds says "G" for "J" so some good examples are:
gunk food = junk food (appropriate, i think!)
gumping = jumping
peanut butter and gelly

pack pack = backpack
fwimming = swimming (I love that fw sound instead of the s)

he also replaces R with W at the beginning of a word:
wock = rock
wun = run

fwee = three

musket = music

I love this age..there are a zillion more I can't remember right now.
Great thread.


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

"goose" for juice
"corse" for horse

and rapidly disappearing:

"gox" for chocolate


----------



## jessica_s (Feb 22, 2007)

We have Sunscream too!!

One that I didn't see was popsicle pronounced possible! Love that.

I'm pretty sure my DH still said pacific instead of specific when I met him, lol.


----------



## MJB (Nov 28, 2009)

My 7.5 yr. old says "ridic-lee-us" for ridiculous. He has had a couple others over the years that I can't think of. My 4.5 yr. old has never mispronounced anything more than once (we correct him and it sticks immediately).


----------



## ramama (Apr 13, 2007)

These threads are so cute! And now I realize how many I've forgotten!

dump toaster=dumpster

upsie-by-down=upside down

comedian geese=Canadian geese


----------



## junipermuse (Nov 1, 2006)

Dd used to say baby cheeses (she even did the sign for cheese) for baby Jesus

When we were in Hawaii when she was 18 months she would say "Noha" (aloha) to everyone.

Buh-rax is relax

Crash-can is trashcan

Hah-nuh-monica (like a cross between Chanukah and harmonica) for harmonica

Torta-wheaties for tortellinies


----------



## Surfacing (Jul 19, 2005)

Dd2 calls macaroni and cheese "racoon cheese".








Potatoes is fotatoes.

Dd1 heard the phrase "lame ass" on TV but says it as "lame ask".


----------



## delicate_sunshine (May 2, 2008)

This thread has me laughing so hard!

We have havi-rolli for ravioli, pink ones for penguins, decited for excited, decause for because, the blood dechecker dechine for the blood pressure machine at wal-mart, and my mother went from being "grandma" to "mawmaw red" (she is red-headed) but one day in the pool he was trying to say "grandma is wet" but it came out "mawmaw red" and it just stuck.


----------



## EdnaMarie (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:

she calls anything snake/worm like a "slerm"
I think she has actually improved the language with that one. They are all slerms. I think I might start that myself.

Quote:

Dd used to say baby cheeses (she even did the sign for cheese) for baby Jesus
Best thing I've heard all day.

My daughter says "creditor" instead of "predator", like when talking about dinosaurs and animals. "The creditors kill the other animals for food..." I corrected her at first but realized that I could listen to her go on about the creditors and their big teeth. "Creditors aren't nice, are they?"

"No dear, generally not."

She used to say so many cute things, like "baby soup" instead of "bathing suit". Then it evolved to "baby suit". She also recently talked about the eight-year-olds and nine-year-olds and "small-year-olds like me".

:melt:


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MusicianDad* 
Also our whole family calls grilled cheese, girled cheese. So DD calls them girled cheese sammiches.

That's cute.







My whole family (as in, even aunts, cousins, etc.) says things like, "Would you like a nice tuney sangwidge?"









Some cute mispronunciations from DS (some he's grown out of, some not):

each other = our chothers/their chothers








marbles = marballs (well, they are balls!)
vegetables = nudgetables
table of contents = table of nonsense


----------



## Honey31702 (Aug 11, 2010)

My 4 year old daughter has a pretty noticeable speech impediment that she is getting therapy for so a lot of her words are mispronounced. However I do like how she says her name- Nat-a-Weeeeeee. lol

I also think it's cute how she says cheese-gurger for cheeseburger.

My son (who is now 8) used to call horses He-Hos!!! haha It was so cute and we still sometimes says "look Hunter, he-hos!" when we go by a horse pasture.


----------



## rockycrop (Jul 31, 2007)

My favorite of my 3.5 year old's is "mershical" for commercial.


----------



## happysmileylady (Feb 6, 2009)

When my oldest was little and we would sing the ABC song, instead of "H-I-J-K-L-M-N-O-P" is was "H-I-J-K-ElmoP!"


----------



## HappyMommy2 (Jan 27, 2007)

My 3yo DD calls M&M's "numma-numma-nums"! So cute! It cracks me up!


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

DD1 said "babysoup" instead of bathing suit, "bubber" instead of brother, and "toes" for toast.

DS said "nudder one" for other one, "ditty" for kitty, "nuss" for nurse


----------



## ramama (Apr 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moondiapers* 
DD1 said "babysoup" instead of bathing suit, "bubber" instead of brother, and "toes" for toast.

So cute! My oldest DD said last summer that she wanted a zucchini. Turns out, she wanted a bikini!


----------



## MJB (Nov 28, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Miss Chris* 
But my absolute favorite that I hope never goes away is she says "their-chother", like each other except for "them"

As in: "Mommy, look at the kitties, they're loving their-chother"

I love it.

You reminded me, my 7.5 yr. old until fairly recently said "the chother" for each other. We corrected him every time and he persisted. I think he has it figured out now but he said it until at least 6.


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SuburbanHippie* 

My newly 3 year old likes to pronounce the end of words and leaves off the beginning. I couldn't figure out why he kept asking for ketchup with his pancakes. Finally, I figured out that is "eeeeup" was both ketchup and syrup.

My son actually did a several-week stint eating ketchup on his daily gluten-free pancakes.

frink = drink
baby suit/soup = bathing suit

and, for my favorite, waggle your tongue in and out of your mouth, vocalizing at the same time = banana. Daycare "fixed" that one, and after several weeks/months, it disappeared, never to be seen or heard again.


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

"teeny tiny foo-foo" has been replaced by "laptop"









He still says "Upsidedidedown" instead of just "upside down", though.









I hope "brother" is always "Bubba"; ElderSon is SUCH a "Bubba".


----------



## maya's mommy (May 22, 2003)

My daughter says "siblets" for any siblings. It started when she took a class with triplets. She has a whole bunch of imaginary friends and they are often called the siblets. It is amazing how often she says the word.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 7, 2010)

My 5 yo says pasketti (for spaghetti), and I definitely find it too cute to correct.


----------



## StarJune (Jan 11, 2007)

What a cute thread!









I never corrected my daughter when she would say: ree-nem-ber for remember. It was so cute. She said it for a long, long time.


----------



## DaughterOfKali (Jul 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *happysmileylady* 
When my oldest was little and we would sing the ABC song, instead of "H-I-J-K-L-M-N-O-P" is was "H-I-J-K-ElmoP!"

My son did that for awhile.


----------



## bonamarq (Oct 18, 2006)

My daughter used to say (and we still do to be nostalgic) "I so 'cited" for I'm so excited"

Our favorite grammatical error that we repeat still was "I want too much!" b/c she knew 'too much' was ALOT


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

I love ambLEEance, fabLEEous, and ridicLEEous. I think any three+ syllable word with a "yool" in the middle comes out with a "lee" in the middle. And it cracks me up that she starts just about every sentence with pretend, but she says it so much she's gotten lazy about it, so it sounds more like "PREE-en" but the consonants aren't even quite that clear. Sometimes we are silly about correcting her, but it's totally low-key.

I just scanned up through some of the posts I missed, and I see another one who says ridicLEEous! That's pretty funny.


----------



## madskye (Feb 20, 2006)

DD is five and tonight I noticed that she calls the Elmer's Glue

"Elmo glue"

Hee!


----------



## tjjazzy (Jan 18, 2007)

my 2 yo calls me "Money." it's terribly cute and sweet so i haven't tried to correct him








haha our nearly 5 yo was calling my husband's crutches "crunches" for a while. we did correct him eventually though.


----------



## kblackstone444 (Jun 17, 2007)

My son's a teenager now, but I just had to post in this thread- gave me nostalgia...

His favorite food was "crambleggs".

When he wanted to give me a surprise or a present, he always confused the two, and gave me a "surpresent".

He really liked the collors "yey-yo" and "ornange".

On Sundays, we went to "turch". (Until he was about 10!)

And on special days like Christmas and birthdays, he'd tell me he was so "epsited" he was about to "epsplode".

My stepdaughter didn't have as many, but they were very cute as well...

Her favorite colers were "lello" and "pierple".

She didn't like the orange juice with the "pullups" in them.

And her favorite food was "penny ana vona".

Baby boy due in January, and I can't wait to see how HE learns to pronounce things!


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

When my son was a toddler, he called his sister his "difter." (We had to work on the S sound.) Now we still use that word sometimes!


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

"*Tinkle tinkle* Little star!" That was this morning.

Bootiful

Sunny=Funny

Sother=Father

Matchew=Matthew

Sharp=Shark

serol barber=Cereal Bar

Sork=Fork

middy makeen=Lightening McQueen









wadda wadda white-ear= Buzz Lightyear double


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

Ds1, 6yo, just said this yesterday:

A cross between thizackly and zizackly= exactly

He used to say lellow lemo knee = lmnop

My fave was not really a mispronunciation: "Can I have up?" when he wanted picked up.


----------



## 3xMama (Oct 14, 2010)

When DD was a newborn, she made all sorts of cute squeaky noises and I called her Squeaky. It changed a little and she became my Sweet Squeak. When she was about two I'd ask her to say "I'm mommy's Sweet Squeak!" and she'd say "I'm mommy's Kweet Kweat!" Normally I correct her pronunciation, but I just can't with that one. Even now at 4.5 she's still my "Kweet Kweat".


----------



## madskye (Feb 20, 2006)

DD calls Fergie from the Black Eyed Peas "Froggy"...

Today she came home and told me all about the "grapeyard" game (graveyard)...you lay down and pretend to be dead until you get tagged, in the grapeyard.


----------



## ellemenope (Jul 11, 2009)

DD says "It's mines." or "it's my owns." I love it and don't care if it sounds "bidiculous" (as she would say.)









She also says "biscusting."


----------



## Miss Chris (May 7, 2007)

I remembered another one. My daughter used to call nipples, nibbles. It was pretty cute but it seemed even cuter after my son was born and she would say:

"Mommy, the baby drinks milk from your nibbles, doesn't he?"


----------



## Alison's Mom (May 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JuniperBCN* 
We have interrupting volcanoes here! And they do sort of interrupt what's going on, right?

4yo ds says this too! and he calls a forklift a 'forkliftER'. he says he knows it's eally a forkleft, but he prefers forklifter,


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

Oooo, just remembered one --

"firefence" = firetruck + ambulance

Basically, any vehicle with sirens that isn't a police car.


----------



## Thyme Mama (Sep 27, 2010)

my 4 yo dd calls bias tape "biased tape"

but 2 yo ds is THEE best:

diarrhea is "die-duh-bee-duh"
beans are "beanses" (actually all plurals are like that, eggses, sockses. think gollum)
bunny rabbit is "rubby babbit"








you is "ou" (like french sounding)
yeah is "laaa"

he has a funny halting way of talking, and somehow he has a french accent (i can 100% affirm he has never heard french in his life) so i started calling him my "french robot". he honestly sounds just.like.a.robot. it is sooooo funny!


----------



## Thyme Mama (Sep 27, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cmoma* 
She asked if he wanted a "tookie" and our friend replied "Why yes I would love a "TOOKIE". She looked at him very seriously and replied "It's not a TOOKIE its a TOOKIE!!" OMG it was hilarious...she had no idea she was saying it wrong.







her.

my dd does this too! so darn cute!


----------



## iamama (Jul 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thyme Mama* 
my 4 yo dd calls bias tape "biased tape"

but 2 yo ds is THEE best:

diarrhea is "die-duh-bee-duh"
beans are "beanses" (actually all plurals are like that, eggses, sockses. think gollum)
bunny rabbit is "rubby babbit"








you is "ou" (like french sounding)
yeah is "laaa"

he has a funny halting way of talking, and somehow he has a french accent (i can 100% affirm he has never heard french in his life) so i started calling him my "french robot". he honestly sounds just.like.a.robot. it is sooooo funny!

Your 4 yo knows what bias tape is? Awesome!


----------



## raelize (Jun 17, 2006)

my almost 5 year old dd calls magazines, mazagines. i love it so much i call them that to her so she won't notice the difference.

my dd2, at 2 years old, calls chocolate, chocodo. i love it. she figured out it was actually chocolate and i miscorrected her cause it is so cute. she said she loves her brown pants cause they are relaly chocodo.


----------



## Wild Lupine (Jul 22, 2009)

The other day we were driving in the evening and DD (almost 4) said, 'Oh, look, it's a croissant moon!'

No way was I going to correct that one!


----------



## tylerdylan (Aug 29, 2007)

Last summer my DS who was just turned 2 said PLIP PLOPS for flip flops. My next door neighbour/friend adored it and was so disappointed this summer when flip flop season returned to learn that he was saying it properly now.


----------



## Surfacing (Jul 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wild Lupine* 
The other day we were driving in the evening and DD (almost 4) said, 'Oh, look, it's a croissant moon!'

No way was I going to correct that one!









and also







to the plip plops!


----------



## Uff Da (Jun 13, 2007)

Some of the words we hear:

flamingo = fingo-mango

milk= nong (I have no idea where that one came from)

hospital= hos-ti-pull


----------



## ElliesMomma (Sep 21, 2006)

can i revive this thread? i'm the OP... does that give me the right? my daughter is now 5, and still mispronouncing "vampiper" -- which i think is pretty darn cute. her 2 year old brother refers to himself as "ah-me" (we think it's a combination of "I" and "me") but i'm afraid we all find it too cute, and are now referring to him as "ah-me" as well.


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

Ha! I loved this thread last year and I love it now. Right now dd has a doll that came with a pacifier. To differentiate between the other dolls we would call it Baby Pacifier. Well, now she calls it Baby Pass-sour. So, the doll's name is now Pass-Sour.


----------



## wanderinblues (Aug 14, 2011)

awesome thread!

i got DSD a pair of goggles over the summer, and she called them "gobbles" (sounds more like gobbows) for a good month! we often correct her speech (not so much single words, but grammar), but that was way too good. im pretty disappointed that she has now changed it to "vovvles".

we also get "ps-getti" for spaghetti.

she used to call ambulances "ambiances" until i sounded it out for her. now its a very painstaking "aammmm byuuuu yan ces" every time she sees one.

she doesnt pronounce Ls at all, so many of the things she says are just naturally cute: i am Karwa, she is Marwee, etc.


----------



## Okapi (Jul 11, 2008)

Love these!









DD calls her forehead her "foreword head."

This morning she was describing her different dinosaurs to me, and told me her stegosaurus's spikes were "to keep away credators!"


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

According to my 4yo ds a caterpillar builds a "raccoon" and later comes out a butterfly! It cracks me up every time...

He also says that his "tummy has a head-egg" (headache) if he has a tummy ache.

Oh yes and cucumbers are "cu-ca-mumbers".

ETA.. oooh.. I remembered another one. Vampires are "vam-pirates".

LOL!


----------



## mkksmom (Mar 24, 2008)

My 7 YO still slips and says something like "comford-abible" for comfortable. I used to love when she'd say "istra-sted" for interested and she used to make up her own words for things. You know when you're in the tub and your hands and feet get wrinkled? One day when she'd been in the tub she asked me why her hands were "all nestargled." There was static in a recording of a song and she said " I don't like this song. It has a little 'scrumble' in it."


----------



## ashley9742 (Nov 1, 2005)

Not exactly the same, but in a similar vein, my 7 year old informed me that at her school, if they wear "noodle straps" (meaning spaghetti straps), they have to wear another shirt over it. It was so cute. Kind of made me sad because at 7, she doesn't have many of the cute mispronunciations anymore.


----------



## prancie (Apr 18, 2007)

My ds says "Good Monering" which I love! And he calls band-aids "peanut butters" because of their color.


----------



## Imakcerka (Jul 26, 2011)

embone was the elbow.

kneepit was the back of the leg.

The neighbor boy was playing Call of Duty... yeah not a good choice but he told my girls about it and they told me he was playing Call of Booty.


----------



## Just1More (Jun 19, 2008)

My 2yo was looking for "toads" in the fire the other night. (Coals).

Dd(6.5) still says "comtrable", "reFrigrator", and "reraser".

Ds(4) says "lemalade"

And, a little different, but dd3 (13mo) was exclaiming over and over "Airplane!" her new word as she pointed at the sky. Suddenly she got this puzzled look and grabbed her hair and asked me with her eyes. I said, "Hair." She said, "Airplane?" I said, "Hair. Airplane" and really stretched out the sounds. She seemed to get it then. I just thought it was amazing that she was putting together words like that already.


----------



## grassisgreener1334 (Nov 24, 2006)

This post has been removed due to privacy reasons.


----------



## Mummoth (Oct 30, 2003)

I still use my kids mispronunciations years after they can say them correctly... and I get corrected for it now!

Calendar = clandider

Cantaloupe = cowabloop

Sandwich = ampanch

Brother = buvvah

Spaghetti = forgetti

Andrew = Andoo

DS used to say he was going to "Wook out the Lindow" to see if Gramma was coming. That always cracked me up.


----------



## jackson'smama (May 14, 2005)

bulldozer: doolbozer

refrigerator: fray-frayger (my ABSOLUTE favorite!)

cantaloup: plope plope

yogurt: odurt

airplane: hairpain

my boys are 4 and 6 now and they sometimes ask "how did i use to say ____?" b/c they know how much i love their old mispronounciations!


----------



## Tonia Starr (May 14, 2011)

My 8 yr old has always adored Woody frm Toy Story and has a Woody lantern night light that to this DAY he calls a lamp-atern, just makes sense to him.


----------



## majoie (Nov 13, 2010)

"Oh I just read this whole thread. I haven't laughed so hard for a long time. One thing my oldest (now 33) used to say was yo-GRET. I've heard other kids say it that way in the supermarket and it always makes me nostalgic for those days. One day when he was 3 he was telling me things he was going to do when he grew up ("When I grow up I'm going to have bad habits like my Daddy!") One of the things on his list was "I'm going to say maza -GEEN like a grown up." I don't think he'd said the word before and just couldn't figure out what he meant maza-GEEN. After he repeated it several times I said "Use it in a sentence." Immediately I thought "He's 3. He doesn't know what a sentance is." He said "Mommy reads a maza-GEEN." Yeah, he knew what a sentence was.

Now I'm helping raise 4yo twin boys. Our laptops are compyooners. They used to be pyooners. When we go food shopping G frequently asks "Is it reGANic?" His pajamas are Kajamas, potatoes are Kataydoes. Vitamins are bite-amins. B calls hamburgers hang-ga-gers. For the longest time they said fish backwards. So pre-emptively we would start saying "Look at all the fish, boys" as we walked into a seafood restaurant lest they start talking about the "shi*."

G likes his ba-sketty and other noodles without sauce or anything else on them. He says he doesn't like them dirty. B used to say shock-it nilk when he wanted chocolate milk. I don't correct them. I think they're too cute. They correct themselves soon enough and then I miss the cute ways they said things.

More: When G was thirsty and hadn't yet learned the word he said "Mommy, I'm empty of drink." I love how little kids use the language they have to express concepts they haven't yet learned the words to say. He also asks for help to turn his shirts or pants "outside out"


----------



## mkksmom (Mar 24, 2008)

My 2 YO has some cute ones. She's obsessed with "Yippers" (zippers) and she also tries to get her hands on my yizzers (scissors) and sip-sops (flip-flops).


----------



## andromedajulie (May 28, 2011)

this is funny, because my 9 yo was an amazing early speaker and I rarely corrected her. one that somehow slipped through was 'everything' which she pronounces 'etherything'. she's in the fourth grade and refuses to acknowledge my corrections now. i'm not encouraging rabid correction of early speakers but i wish somehow i'd gotten through when she was little!!


----------



## CI Mama (Apr 8, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MusicianDad*
> 
> Just so you know, correcting doesn't mean you won't ever hear it again. DD used to say sammich, instead of sandwich, she was corrected and said it properly for a while but now she just prefers sammich.
> 
> Also our whole family calls grilled cheese, girled cheese. So DD calls them girled cheese sammiches.


My dad is from Kentucky and has said "sammich" his whole life.

DD just turned 3 and called all her birthday presents "birthday presidents."


----------



## mami2f3 (Jan 8, 2003)

3 yo says 'willn't' instead of 'won't'. Its really hard to understand if she's saying 'will' or 'willnt' but when I told the older bros about it and they tried to teach her 'won't' i realized i'd be sad to see 'willn't' go. It's pretty much her last mispronunciation (maybe more to come?).

however, my 10 year old and his best friend have always called pokemon evolutions as 'evulsions'. I asked him about it recently, becuase I don' tknow all that poke-speak and he said it is 'evlusions.' I looked it up in a 'poke-book' and it is written 'evolution' but he insisted in poke it is pronounced 'evulsions.' Um, ok. then I kinda regretted pointing it out because at 10 there aren't so many kiddie qualities still around.


----------



## mami2f3 (Jan 8, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pianojazzgirl*
> 
> According to my 4yo ds a caterpillar builds a "raccoon" and later comes out a butterfly! It cracks me up every time...
> 
> ...










My kids had tummy-eggs!


----------



## Mummoth (Oct 30, 2003)

My DD called woodpeckers "knock-knock crows"... and shortly after she invented that, crows became "black no-knock-knock crows" LOL!

DS had one recently that was pretty funny... he's 9 and rarely mispronounces anything anymore. They were playing Little Big Planet and it has tutorials for setting up you own level. He was telling me about the 'terratorals' and I asked what that was. He explained that its instructions on how to do something and I said "Oh, you mean tutorials" and he said "Yeah, terratorals." So I asked him if they had one on pronunciation (he didn't get it)


----------



## majoie (Nov 13, 2010)

DS2 was telling me something about "Daddy's wince-pit." After many questions he finally said "Daddy's bwew wince-pit" I realized then he was saying "blue rinse-spit," meaning mouthwash. DS3 (his twin) calls instructions "the constructions." They both say build-dozer instead of bulldozer. Makes sense to me.


----------



## Monkey Keeper (Nov 20, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Purple*Lotus*
> 
> My friends little girl says "canamel" instead of camel, and that is the most adorable thing ever, I think.


Are you my friend IRL??? Because I *just* came here to post this! My DD is 5 and still says "canimal". Which I love because she never went through the cute pronunciation phase but rather talked like a kindergartner by the time she was two.

Funny sayings in our house:

- popsicles are both actual popsicles AND lollipops

- DD1 (5) uses 'otherwise' instead of 'anyway'

- DD2's favorite restaurant food: macamowee and beanies

My niece called popsicles "fuckoles" for a very long time. Talk about laughing until you pee your pants!


----------



## tropicana (Sep 11, 2011)

camuger (computer)


----------



## tropicana (Sep 11, 2011)

poo-partment (apartment)


----------



## kblackstone444 (Jun 17, 2007)

fowler (flower)

umputer (computer)

rainging (raining)

saleep (sleep)

uncle (ankle)

Jimz (his name- James)

dot (dark)

and my favorites-

yus (yes- must be said in a strong, butler-type tone)

moi-bay (maybe)


----------

